# taille maxi d'un DDE sous os 9



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

je pose la question pour un ami encore sous os 9. ce Mac est utilisé pour son petit studio d'enregistrement. 

Un peu à l'étroit avec 4 DD externe, il souhaite s'en procurer un autre de grande capacité. 

Quelle sera la taille à ne pas dépasser pour qu'il soit géré sous OS 9 ? (USB 1)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je pose la question pour un ami encore sous os 9. ce Mac est utilisé pour son petit studio d'enregistrement.
> 
> ...



USB 1  Déjà, une disquette ZIP de 100 Mo, c'est insupportablement long à remplir (presque 5 mn pour un fichier, alors qu'avec la même disquette, pour le même fichier, mais depuis un disque plus lent, il ne lui faut que 15 secondes avec un ZIP SCSI), mais alors un disque externe :afraid:

Il n'a pas de Firewire, sur son Mac ?

Sinon, pour info, mon disque de 500 Go est reconnu pour ce qu'il est par mon "palourde" sous OS 9.0.4, mais en USB1, il lui faudrait environ 142 heures pour le remplir, ce qui fait presque 6 jours (et comme quasiment tous les disques récents, il est un peu plus rapide en écriture qu'en lecture) !


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

Est-ce que tu as vérifié pour les 142 heures ? :rateau:

Après on ne sait pas ce qu'il a comme Mac le gars. Il peut avoir du Firewire, mais si c'est un G3 beige, ça existait aussi en carte PCI ...

Enfin s'il utilise déjà ses 4 DD externes en USB 1, c'est qu'il n'est déjà pas pressé pour accéder à ses données ...

En tout cas il peut être tranquille, la limite du HFS+ sous OS 9 c'est 2 To par volume  On peut donc avoir deux volumes de 2To avec un DD de 4 To.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2013)

Heu pardon j'ai fait une boulette sur l'usb :rose:

c'est un PowerMac G4.

conservé sous 9 pour sa license cubase et une carte son adapté et tout un tas de réglage pour l'enregistrement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as vérifié pour les 142 heures ? :rateau:



27 secondes pour 27 Mo, après, juste une règle de trois


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Heu pardon j'ai fait une boulette sur l'usb :rose:
> 
> c'est un PowerMac G4.
> 
> conservé sous 9 pour sa license cubase et une carte son adapté et tout un tas de réglage pour l'enregistrement...



Hé bah voilà ! Ton gars, il se prend un bon boitier FW400/800/USB2/eSata, genre ceux d'OWC (existe aussi avec USB3), il se met un gros DD dedans et hop c'est réglé.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> 27 secondes pour 27 Mo, après, juste une règle de trois



Ton échantillon est aussi petit que celui des sondages dans la presse !!! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Ton échantillon est aussi petit que celui des sondages dans la presse !!! :rateau:



Oui, mais largement optimiste, j'ai pas pris la bonne note pour écrire ça, en fait, en USB, c'est moins de 100 Ko/ (85 en moyenne), alors qu'en SCSI, c'est des pointes à 400 Ko/s (350 en moyenne) pour le lecteur ZIP.

Donc, en USB, à mécanisme égal, c'est bien l'USB 1 qui freine (le ZIP que j'ai n'est pas un ZIP USB mais un ZIP IDE sur un bridge USB2, et en USB2, sur mon serveur, il tourne à presque 1 Mo/s).


----------



## claude72 (5 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... il tourne à presque 1 Mo/s).


Ce qui est à peu près la vitesse de l'USB 1... théoriquement l'USB 1 débite 12 mégabits par seconde (12 Mb/s), donc théoriquement 1,5 mégaoctets par seconde (1,5 MB/s)... mais comme l'USB 1 n'est pas capable de maintenir un débit maximum constant, on en arrive à un débit moyen de 1 Mo/s.

Alors que le même périphérique en SCSI branché sur la prise SCSI externe d'origine d'un PowerMac quelconque (équipé SCSI, donc jusqu'au G3) bénéficie d'une connexion à 5 Mo/s.



*********





Powerdom a dit:


> Quelle sera la taille à ne pas dépasser pour qu'il soit géré sous OS 9 ? (USB 1)...


Perso j'ai eu un G3 beige sous OS 9.22 dans lequel j'avais ajouté un disque-dur 80 Go, branché sur le 2e canal IDE interne, et qui était parfaitement géré.

En fait il y a une limitation sur les 1ers G4, mais c'est une limitation matérielle du contrôleur IDE qui ne sait pas gérer plus de 128 Go... donc il faudrait savoir quel modèle de G4 ton pote utilise !

Sinon, si il n'a qu'un disque-dur dans son G4 le plus intéressant serait peut-être plutôt d'en ajouter un 2e interne : là il aura au moins un débit de 33 Mo/s !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> En fait il y a une limitation sur les 1ers G4, mais c'est une limitation matérielle du contrôleur IDE qui ne sait pas gérer plus de 128 Go... donc il faudrait savoir quel modèle de G4 ton pote utilise !



Sur les premiers &#8230; Sur les premiers, c'est vite dit !, en fait cette limitation concerne tous les PM G4 à façade anthracite, du premier "PCI Graphic" au dernier "Audionumérique" (et là, je suis sûr de moi, j'en ai eu un). Pour ce qui est des Quicksilver, je pense que c'est pareil pour les 2001, et sans doute les 2002. Par contre, les 2002ED géraient sans doute les disques de plus de 128 Go. Les MDD et Fw800 les géraient tous.

Toutefois, il existe une solution logicielle qui permet de passer outre (je l'ai utilisée pour un disque de 320 Go sur mon Audionumérique, et plus tard, pour un 160 Go sur mon PowerBook G3 "Pismo"), ou du moins, il existait, je ne sais pas si elle est encore commercialisée. Ça s'appelait "ATA Hi Cap" ou quelque chose comme ça. Cela dit, elle ne fonctionnait que sous Tiger et Leopard, peut-être Panther, mais c'est tout et absolument pas sous OS 9.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2013)

Merci. 
Je vais pouvoir lui dire de se limiter à 128 GO. Le plus dur sera peut être de trouver un disque de cette taille...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Merci.
> Je vais pouvoir lui dire de se limiter à 128 GO. Le plus dur sera peut être de trouver un disque de cette taille...



Perso, avant de trouver le logiciel dont je parlais plus haut, j'utilisais des disques de 160 Go, ça ne faisait perdre que 21 Go, en réalité, car si ces disques font 160 Go en notation "ingénieur", en notation "informaticien", ils n'en font que 149, or, la limite à 128 Go, c'est de la notation "informaticien", et la limite ne rend pas un disque plus gros inutilisable, mais en limite seulement la capacité réellement utilisée, donc avec Snow Leopard ou plus récent, ce disque de 128 Go apparaitrait comme un disque de 137 Go et quelques.

Maintenant, un disque de 160 Go IDE (pATA), ça ne va pas être facile à trouver "en boutique", il va falloir chercher sur internet (là, on en trouve) !


----------



## melaure (6 Avril 2013)

Les limitations dont Pascal parlent sont pour des DD internes sur des bus internes de différentes générations de Macs.

Mais si tu prends un boitier externe en USB/Firewire, tu t'en tapes complètement, c'est le contrôleur du boitier qui gère le disque IDE ou SATA ! Et ça fait un moment que les contrôleurs gèrent plus de 128 Go ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Les limitations dont Pascal parlent sont pour des DD internes sur des bus internes de différentes générations de Macs.
> 
> Mais si tu prends un boitier externe en USB/Firewire, tu t'en tapes complètement, c'est le contrôleur du boitier qui gère le disque IDE ou SATA ! Et ça fait un moment que les contrôleurs gèrent plus de 128 Go ...



Oui, mais par ailleurs, plus de 128 Go sous OS 9


----------



## claude72 (6 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur les premiers &#8230; Sur les premiers, c'est vite dit !


J'ai un QuickSilver 2002 (mais je ne sais pas si il est ED... d'ailleurs, c'est quoi le "ED" ?) et un FW800... alors pour moi les machins à façades anthracite c'est de la préhistoire 

(mais je me doutais bien que je pouvais compter sur toi pour préciser mon info un peu floue )


Ceci dit, d'après LowEndMac le QuickSilver 2002 a été officiellement le premier G4 à ne plus avoir cette limitation à 128 Go...
... mais ce site rapporte aussi que certains QuickSilver 2001 (les derniers peut-être ?) acceptent aussi les disques-durs de plus de 128 Go, ça dépend de la carte-mère !

Plus d'infos ici : http://macos9lives.com/mac%20os%209%20lives_003.htm

(au passage, ce site a une partie dédié au son sous OS9)





> Oui, mais par ailleurs, plus de 128 Go sous OS 9 &#8230;


Surtout en USB, donc en USB 1 !

Il vaudrait mieux au moins avoir du FireWire !!!


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2013)

Merci je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2013)

Y a des jours, mes amis méritent des baffes. En particulier celui pour lequel j'ai créé ce fil. Samedi il s'est acheté un très beau disque de 1 tera...
qui ne monte pas évidement. :rose:


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2013)

Parce qu'il est formaté en NTFS ? Et dans Utilitaire disque ?

Est-ce qu'il a pris une marque low cost chinoise ou un truc connu ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Y a des jours, mes amis méritent des baffes. En particulier celui pour lequel j'ai créé ce fil. Samedi il s'est acheté un très beau disque de 1 tera...
> qui ne monte pas évidement. :rose:



Bin tu peux lui faire part de mon MP, et son 1tera il le met sur LBC


----------



## cdbvs (30 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous, c'est Cdbvs.


Comme le dit *C*laude72, c'est 128Go sous G4 en IDE et pour aller au dela, il faut "ATA-hi cap".


- Sur mon G4 AGP graphic PowerMax 7447a (proc à 2Ghz limité à 1,8 pour la stabilité), j'ai installé une carte "Tempo Serial ATA" chez Sonnettch à 75&#8364; et j'y ai collé 1 HD de 1to et un SSD de 64go. Pas de limitation du HD sous Os9.2.2 si il est géré par une carte PCI. Bonne vitesse d'envrion 33 à 40mo sec.

- L'USB 1 et 1.1 sont effectivement limité de Os 8.5.1 (8.5 clavier - souris) jusqu'à OsX 10.2.8, USB 2 dès OsX 10.3 et USB 3 à partir d'OsX 10.6.
- L'USB 1 et 1.1 sous Os 9.2.2 est plus rapide si le processeur et les disques sont plus rapides. Sur mon G4, il tourne à presque 1,5mo/sec alors que sur le PPC 4400/200, il tourne entre 0,9 et 1mo/sec.
- Avantage d'installer un proc 744x, c'est qu'il n'y a pas officiellement de limitation du Système. Cependant, je n'ai jamais testé cette information, mais si c'est vrais, il suffit juste de payer 150&#8364; au moins :casse: pour OsX 10.6 et si ça passe, d'installer une carte PCI compatible USB3 (je ne sais même pas si ça existe) et d'avoir de l'USB 3 sur G4 (ça m'étonnerais quand même mais pourquoi pas).

- Le FW 400 sur G4 sous Os 9.2.2, c'est environ 12mo/ sec. Après c'est surtout les performances des HD interne qui vont donner la limitation ou non des flux sauf si je me souviens bien qu'il y a un problème avec le BUS qui limite aussi de son côté !



Donc pour revenir à la question de départ de *P*owerdom, je dirais à ton pote d'acheter ça = http://www.sonnettech.fr/store/product_info.php?cPath=24_146&products_id=105
C'est un peut plus cher en 2013 qu'en 1210.

Et un HD de 1TO Sata non formatté pour PC, c'est moins cher = http://www.google.fr/shopping/produ...a=X&ei=QrN_UfyiA5Sg7Ab2-oHABg&ved=0CG0Q8wIwAw
Le SSD sera limité à 150mo/sec sous Os 9.x, donc si il veut absolument un SSD, qu'il prenne n'importe quelle génération SSD reSSD 3 ou 6Gb, son Mac limitera le HD à 150mo/sec. Idem pour une IRamBox ou un HD Hyperdrive 5 !
Les disque Sata pré on non formatté montent immédiatement sur le bureau.

Investissement max, 120&#8364;.
Le truc qui change c'est la vitesse, soit de 8 à 10 fois plus rapide par la gestion des données avec les HD Sata. Même si ce n'est pas vraiment les bons chiffres, on sent franchement que le Sata c'est pas de l'IDE. C'est le jour et la nuit.

Par contre évites à tout prix un HD de plus de 16go sur l'USB 1 car à 1mo/sec le gars y est encore ce soir !

Pour un HD interne en IDE à moins de 128Go, même si le BUS peut limiter la vitesse, prends un HD très rapide, il ira toujours un poile plus vite que la vitesse gérée par le BUS dans les performances inscrites sur papier.

Qu'il passes à Os9.2.2 ou il reste à 9.0, de toute manière ça ne change pas énormément de chose pour cette installation et il conserve l'USB 1 et 1.1.



Amuses toi bien et à+
Cdbvs


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2013)

cdbvs a dit:


> C'est un peut plus cher en 2013 qu'en 1210.



J'imagine, sans doute à cause de la conversion des livres tournois en francs, puis de ces derniers en euro ? 

:rateau:


----------



## cdbvs (30 Avril 2013)

Salut Pascal 77, c'est Cdbvs.


Ma culture général est assez médiocre, je suis aller me renseigner sur Google 

Oui, c'est ça, exactement.
Fout toi de ma gueule aussi tant que t'y es 

A+
Cdbvs
:rateau:


----------

